
[Let's crowd-source] Compiled Programming Languages by Wishlist Features - samuell
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BAiJR026ih1U8HoRw__nzbCSFnnHicWrjxpW5l6-O3w/edit?usp=sharing
======
samuell
Would you like to help me gather data on my list of "Compiled Programming
Languages by Wishlist Features"?

(Feel free to add more "wishlist" features and languages, as well as add in or
update details. Please add comments on the cells with your name, email and
link to source ... which will help validate data, and to attribute
contributions).﻿

The background is that I've long been looking for a productive and performant
general-purpose compiled programming language, that can stand up to at least
the majority of tasks I would use a language for, while being something safer
and more productive than pure C.

I understand that no single language might match all one's requirements, but
that is why I felt this kind of list would make sense ... then maybe I could
identify two or three languages to learn and use, for the different use cases
where they shine the most.

